# Transpower 10" Heavy Duty Tilting Arbor Table Saw



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you guys know if this is a good buy for $260?


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's the picture.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've never heard of the brand, but it appears to be a right-tilt Unisaw clone. It looks to have an early Unifence on it.

I would say that $260 would be a good deal. A used Unisaw in good shape would be twice that or more. Heck, just a used Unifence would probably go for well over $100.

Find out if it's single or three phase, though.

Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The wings, handwheels, and fence are worth the asking price. If it runs, it's a bonus! :thumbsup: Never heard of it though, but there's a finite number of places these saws roll out of.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*A possible review from 11 years ago.*

My FWW are boxed up or I'd dig this issue out and see what exactly they had to say. 
http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideProduct.aspx?id=5729


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

I called the guy but never got back to me maybe was a joke who knows


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok so I finally talked to the guy and he said it works fine it runs in a 220v . My concern is what if this thing breaks down and I'm left with no table saw this is at least 10 years old . I know I can sell it for parts are these saws expensive to fix?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no guarentees in life or with table saws*

For the money $260 ? just go there try it out and listen for squeals, ticks or other unusual noises and if all's well buy it.
If the motor fails they are rebuild able or replaceable and that is the most expensive part on the saw. The arbor bearings are next in terms if expense...you will learn a whole lot about saws if you have to repair or replace either. Just go for it.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For the money I would take my chances and get it.










 







.


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to try it this afternoon any other things I should be aware before I buy?


----------

